# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  За съемку на мобильник в России предусмотрена уголовная ответственность

## ALEX(XX)

Оказывается, с точки зрения закона, современные видеокамеры и диктофоны, вмонтированные в мобильники и портативные компьютеры являются "специальными техническими средствами, предназначенными для негласного получения информации". А пользоваться ими могут лишь сотрудники МВД и спецслужб, упомянутые в законе "Об оперативно-розыскной деятельности". Всем остальным за это грозят две статьи Уголовного кодекса - 137 (нарушение неприкосновенности частной жизни) и 138 (нарушение тайны переписки, телефонных переговоров и иных сообщений). Согласно части 3 статьи 138, за незаконное производство и сбыт "специальных технических средств" могут дать три года тюрьмы. И сейчас в Сибирском федеральном округе ведется следствие в отношении ряда компаний, продававших гражданам охранные системы, в частности датчики движения, оснащенные видеокамерами.
Точного определения "специальных технических средств" сегодня не существует. Например, в постановлениях правительства говорится о средствах "негласного визуального наблюдения, закамуфлированных под бытовые предметы или имеющих объектив PIN-Hole ("булавочное отверстие")". Но понятие "бытовой предмет" каждый может понимать как хочет - ни в нормативных, ни в законодательных актах оно не расшифровывается, а под PIN-Hole подпадают объективы и видеодомофонов, и мобильных телефонов. Представители спецслужб настаивают на том, что "спецсредством" следует считать любую скрытую камеру.
"Даже если вы не датчик движения с камерой, а просто обычную видеокамеру спрячете за цветочный горшок или включите диктофон, то можете попасть под суд", - говорит депутат Госдумы Геннадий Гудков, комментируя ставший популярным метод защиты жилищ и контроля за поведением нянь и домработниц.
Милиционеры в свою очередь настаивают на ужесточении наказания за использование техники: "Нужно ввести ответственность не только за сбыт, но и за приобретение спецтехники", - заявил замначальника ГУВД Москвы Александр Мельников. Недоволен он и тем, что в столице виновные отделываются условными сроками, и таких случаев уже десятки. При этом Мельников считает эффективным способом борьбы с преступностью установку видеокамер на улицах и в подъездах. Такие камеры, по его мнению, прав граждан не нарушают."
Итсочник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## makstor

> Представители спецслужб настаивают на том, что "спецсредством" следует считать любую скрытую камеру.
> "Даже если вы не датчик движения с камерой, а просто обычную видеокамеру спрячете за цветочный горшок или включите диктофон, то можете попасть под суд", - говорит депутат Госдумы Геннадий Гудков, комментируя ставший популярным метод защиты жилищ и контроля за поведением нянь и домработниц.


Таким товарищам необходимо законодательно прописать процедуру вбивания гвоздя в голову с целью закрепления подобных "блестящих" умозаключений внутри оной.




> Милиционеры в свою очередь настаивают на ужесточении наказания за использование техники: "Нужно ввести ответственность не только за сбыт, но и за приобретение спецтехники", - заявил замначальника ГУВД Москвы Александр Мельников.


Купил телефон с камерой - сел на 3 года. Нобелевскую премию за победу над преступностью в студию!!!




> Недоволен он и тем, что в столице виновные отделываются условными сроками, и таких случаев уже десятки. При этом Мельников считает эффективным способом борьбы с преступностью установку видеокамер на улицах и в подъездах. Такие камеры, по его мнению, прав граждан не нарушают."


ха! то есть в законе четко обозначено это положение? или "его мнение" - в суде будет приравнено к федеральному законодательству? ах, ну да, правовое государство же унас... :Censored:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Миф № 2. Скрытое наблюдение запрещено в России 
> 
> Ниже приведен анализ действующих законодательных актов и постановлений, касающихся использования систем скрытого теленаблюдения частными лицами и организациями, не имеющими права осуществления оперативно-розыскной деятельности. Постановление Правительства РФ от 10.03.00 № 214 содержит "Список видов специальных технических средств, предназначенных для негласного получения информации, ввоз и вывоз которых подлежат лицензированию" (далее Список). В примечаниях к Списку указано, что "номера пунктов настоящего списка соответствуют номерам пунктов перечня видов специальных технических средств, предназначенных (разработанных, приспособленных, запрограммированных) для негласного получения информации в процессе осуществления оперативно-розыскной деятельности, утвержденного постановлением Правительства РФ от 01.07.96 № 770". 
> 
> Иными словами, техника, упомянутая в Списке, предназначена для негласного получения информации в процессе осуществления оперативно-розыскной деятельности, а следовательно, может применяться лишь государственными спецслужбами, перечень которых приведен в постановлении Правительства РФ от 01.07.96 № 770. Так как других нормативных документов по этому поводу нет, это значит, что использование аппаратуры, пусть даже "предназначенной для негласного получения информации", не попавшей в Список, законодательством не ограничивается. 
> 
> Пункт 2 Списка касается "специальных технических средств для негласного визуального наблюдения и документирования" и подлежит нашему подробному рассмотрению. В частности, подпункт б называет "телевизионные или видеокамеры, обладающие по крайней мере одним из следующих признаков: 
> 
> закамуфлированные под бытовые предметы; 
> ...


источник - http://www.reserworld.ru/a0203.php

----------


## SDA

Вводящее в заблуждение -  название статьи, забыли добавить "скрытое".

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вводящее в заблуждение - название статьи, забыли добавить "скрытое".


Вот именно что ... т.е. если я например беру мобильник и снимают на него что-то открыто, то все в рамках закона. Если я тот-же мобильник прячу в горшок с кактусом (проколупав незаметную дырочку для объектива) и дарю кактус конкуренту, или размещаю где-то в публичном месте - это уже скрытый съем информации. Аналогично с диктофоном ... если например на деловой встрече ведется диктофонная запись-стенограмма, то это нормально и весьма удобно. Если диктофон включить и "нечаянно забыть" где-то, или спрятать для скрытной записи - то это статья. И так далее ... а то самое исключения для видеодомофонов и видеоглазков именно потому, что они не снимают скрытно что-то в помещении - они "видят" узкий сектор перед дверью и не более того.

----------


## makstor

А как насчет скрытой установки набирающих популярность IP-камер для наблюдения за моим жилищем? Скажем, поставил я эту камеру скрытно у себя дома, и осуществляю запись/наблюдение. Вот в мой дом залез грабитель, я вызвал милицию, предоставил видеозапись и формально нарушил закон и могу сесть? с формальной точки зрения так получается? интересненькая ситуация складывается...

----------


## SDA

> А как насчет скрытой установки набирающих популярность IP-камер для наблюдения за моим жилищем? Скажем, поставил я эту камеру скрытно у себя дома, и осуществляю запись/наблюдение. Вот в мой дом залез грабитель, я вызвал милицию, предоставил видеозапись и формально нарушил закон и могу сесть? с формальной точки зрения так получается? интересненькая ситуация складывается...


В собственном доме, да хоть  10 видеокамер поставь. Другое дело если пригласить домой подругу, скрытно снять любовные страсти и потом разместить в сети или шантажировать ее обещая показать снимки мужу  :Smiley:  Это будет уже другой "расклад".  :385:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А как насчет скрытой установки набирающих популярность IP-камер для наблюдения за моим жилищем? Скажем, поставил я эту камеру скрытно у себя дома, и осуществляю запись/наблюдение. Вот в мой дом залез грабитель, я вызвал милицию, предоставил видеозапись и формально нарушил закон и могу сесть? с формальной точки зрения так получается? интересненькая ситуация складывается...


Существуют моменты: 
- если дома камеры стоят открыто, то ничего страшного никогда не будет (т.е. видно, что в помещении есть видеокамера наблюдения - IP камеры большинство такие и есть)
- если камеры стоят скрыто, но где-то висит табличка "внимание, ведется скрытое видеонаблюдение" - то аналогично, претензии не принимаются. если этого нет, то в случае с грабителем сойдет, а в случае с няней/прислугой и т.п. - уже ущемление их прав (они должны точно знать, что за ними ведется наблюдение). Именно по этой причине в магазинах вешают такие таблички - соблюдают закон (причем нередко табличка есть, а камер нет  :Smiley:  )
- для борьбы с преступностью нужна не камера и доказательства де-факто после кражи, а вневедомственная или ЧОП (тревожная кнопка, сигнализация) ... особенно ческо тут работают крупные ЧОП-ы - они обычно материально ответственны, потому являются моментально,  и сначала всех положат под дулом автомата, а потом будут разбираться, у кого какие права и кто за что отвечает  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> а в случае с няней/прислугой и т.п. - уже ущемление их прав (они должны точно знать, что за ними ведется наблюдение)


Редко кто читает договор. В нём можно приписать одним из пунктов меленько  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а если у нас в офисе внезапно повесили камеры (относительно незаметные), но никого об этом не предупредили, это получается тоже нарушение закона?  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а если у нас в офисе внезапно повесили камеры (относительно незаметные), но никого об этом не предупредили, это получается тоже нарушение закона?


Все зависит от того, где их повесили ... если в рабочих кабинетах - то в принципе нарушение. Если в коридорах, вокруг здания, на лестницах - то нормально. Но в общем то по хорошему все сотрудники должны ознакомиться и расписаться в некоем "положении о пропускном режиме", где оговорен порядок контроля за перемещением персонала

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Именно по этой причине в магазинах вешают такие таблички - соблюдают закон


Когда таблички нет, а вора поймали, то это кража, а когда табличка есть, то преступник заранее знает, что его видят, то это грабеж. Санкция разная + для грабежа нет минимальной суммы похищенного.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> ... а когда табличка есть, то преступник заранее знает, что его видят, то это грабеж...


Это при условии, что в суде удастся доказать, что преступник видел табличку, причитал ее и понял суть там написанного  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Ну да, мы же в России...

----------

